# Several Problems with ASUS RoG on systemd

## Holysword

Okay,

I just got a new computer with a fresh Gentoo install, but things are not going so smoothly.  

 ► [SOLVED] the machine crashes without notice and only a hard reboot undoes it (when gaming)

 ► the lack of support to the touchpad (even though synaptics drivers are installed, both X and Kernel)

 ► [SOLVED] the network interfaces do not show on networkmanager (even though I do have connection)

 ► [Not Solveable] after booting up, when I start writing down the username and password on the TTY (I don't use a login manager), messages keep being printed on top of what I'm writing. Those messages show later in dmesg, but I guess they are not supposed to overwrite my username and password...

 ► [SOLVED] if I switch TTYs (with CTRL+ALT+F_) I can never get a screen again. I can see the new TTY  alright, but if I try to startx, it will give me a black glitched screen. If I try to go back to the first X session, it will be as well glitched. It is a very weird glitch, the screen wards to one side and it is only visible when the pointer is at the right left corner - otherwise it is black. Feels like there is something terribly wrong with some buffer.

 ► this is an ASUS RoG laptop... how do turn on/off the keyboard leds? Can I manually access the controller somewhere in /proc?

I have not much idea on how to deal with systemd log system, but I guess this should cover it?

lshw: http://pastebin.com/6WSWQH6R

journalctl: http://pastebin.com/YPZgbMcu

I guess the most interesting lines are: 

```
Jan 17 21:35:55 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Unsupported splx structure

Jan 17 21:36:22 sleipnir dhcpcd[343]: dhcp6_start: enp3s0f1: Address already in use

Jan 17 21:36:28 sleipnir pulseaudio[516]: [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.LoadFailed: Unit dbus-org.bluez.service failed to load: No su
```

Thanks in advance!

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> username and password on the TTY (I don't use a login manager), messages keep being printed on top of what I'm writing.

  A "feature" of systemd that the perpetrators WILL not fix.

ethernet or wireless?? network problems may be the cause of the lockups. I'd suggest checking that neither legacy openrc nor systemd are trying to run net.e.... or net.wl.... or dhcpcd or wicd or wpa_supplicant; only networkmanager should control any network service. 

I used to see similar terminal switching problems. No problem today, suspect kernel -4.4.0-gentoo fixed it, not sure, not something I do often

----------

## Holysword

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   username and password on the TTY (I don't use a login manager), messages keep being printed on top of what I'm writing.  A "feature" of systemd that the perpetrators WILL not fix.
> 
> ethernet or wireless?? network problems may be the cause of the lockups. I'd suggest checking that neither legacy openrc nor systemd are trying to run net.e.... or net.wl.... or dhcpcd or wicd or wpa_supplicant; only networkmanager should control any network service. 
> 
> I used to see similar terminal switching problems. No problem today, suspect kernel -4.4.0-gentoo fixed it, not sure, not something I do often

 

I don't have net.eth0 loaded, and it doesn't exist either. Neither ethernet nor wireless show in networkmanager. This is the output of systemctl and rc-update, respectively:

```
proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount                                                        loaded active waiting   Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:02.0-drm-card0-card0\x2deDP\x2d1-intel_backlight.device   loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d9-1\x2d9:1.0-bluetooth-hci0-rfkill3.device loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/rfkill3

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d9-1\x2d9:1.0-bluetooth-hci0.device         loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/bluetooth/hci0

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:17.0-ata2-host1-target1:0:0-1:0:0:0-block-sr0.device      loaded active plugged   TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SU-228GB

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:17.0-ata3-host2-target2:0:0-2:0:0:0-block-sda-sda1.device loaded active plugged   SAMSUNG_MZNLF128HCHP-00004 boot

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:17.0-ata3-host2-target2:0:0-2:0:0:0-block-sda-sda2.device loaded active plugged   SAMSUNG_MZNLF128HCHP-00004 rootfs

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:17.0-ata3-host2-target2:0:0-2:0:0:0-block-sda.device      loaded active plugged   SAMSUNG_MZNLF128HCHP-00004

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:17.0-ata4-host3-target3:0:0-3:0:0:0-block-sdb-sdb1.device loaded active plugged   TOSHIBA_MQ01ABD100 cache

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:17.0-ata4-host3-target3:0:0-3:0:0:0-block-sdb.device      loaded active plugged   TOSHIBA_MQ01ABD100

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1c.0-0000:02:00.0-ieee80211-phy0-rfkill2.device           loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1c.0-0000:02:00.0-net-wlp2s0.device                       loaded active plugged   Wireless 8260 (Dual Band Wireless-AC 8260)

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1c.3-0000:03:00.1-net-enp3s0f1.device                     loaded active plugged   RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.3-sound-card0.device                                   loaded active plugged   Sunrise Point-H HD Audio

sys-devices-platform-asus\x2dnb\x2dwmi-leds-asus::kbd_backlight.device                   loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/leds/asus::kbd_backlight

sys-devices-platform-asus\x2dnb\x2dwmi-rfkill-rfkill0.device                             loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/rfkill/rfkill0

sys-devices-platform-asus\x2dnb\x2dwmi-rfkill-rfkill1.device                             loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/rfkill/rfkill1

sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS0.device                                         loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS0

sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS1.device                                         loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS1

sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS2.device                                         loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS2

sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS3.device                                         loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS3

sys-devices-virtual-block-dm\x2d0.device                                                 loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/virtual/block/dm-0

sys-devices-virtual-net-sit0.device                                                      loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0

sys-subsystem-bluetooth-devices-hci0.device                                              loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/bluetooth/devices/hci0

sys-subsystem-net-devices-enp3s0f1.device                                                loaded active plugged   RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

sys-subsystem-net-devices-sit0.device                                                    loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/net/devices/sit0

sys-subsystem-net-devices-wlp2s0.device                                                  loaded active plugged   Wireless 8260 (Dual Band Wireless-AC 8260)

sys-subsystem-rfkill-devices-rfkill0.device                                              loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/rfkill/devices/rfkill0

sys-subsystem-rfkill-devices-rfkill1.device                                              loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/rfkill/devices/rfkill1

sys-subsystem-rfkill-devices-rfkill2.device                                              loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/rfkill/devices/rfkill2

sys-subsystem-rfkill-devices-rfkill3.device                                              loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/rfkill/devices/rfkill3

-.mount                                                                                  loaded active mounted   /

boot.mount                                                                               loaded active mounted   /boot

dev-hugepages.mount                                                                      loaded active mounted   Huge Pages File System

dev-mqueue.mount                                                                         loaded active mounted   POSIX Message Queue File System

home.mount                                                                               loaded active mounted   /home

run-user-1000.mount                                                                      loaded active mounted   /run/user/1000

sys-kernel-debug.mount                                                                   loaded active mounted   Debug File System

tmp.mount                                                                                loaded active mounted   Temporary Directory

systemd-ask-password-wall.path                                                           loaded active running   Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch

init.scope                                                                               loaded active running   System and Service Manager

session-1.scope                                                                          loaded active running   Session 1 of user holysword

dbus.service                                                                             loaded active running   D-Bus System Message Bus

dhcpcd.service                                                                           loaded active running   Lightweight DHCP client daemon

getty@tty1.service                                                                       loaded active running   Getty on tty1

kmod-static-nodes.service                                                                loaded active exited    Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel

polkit.service                                                                           loaded active running   Authorization Manager

rtkit-daemon.service                                                                     loaded active running   RealtimeKit Scheduling Policy Service

systemd-ask-password-wall.service                                                        loaded active running   Forward Password Requests to Wall

systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service                                      loaded active exited    Load/Save Screen Backlight Brightness of backlight:intel_backlight

systemd-backlight@leds:asus::kbd_backlight.service                                       loaded active exited    Load/Save Screen Backlight Brightness of leds:asus::kbd_backlight

systemd-cryptsetup@tmpstuff.service                                                      loaded active exited    Cryptography Setup for tmpstuff

systemd-fsck-root.service                                                                loaded active exited    File System Check on Root Device

systemd-journal-flush.service                                                            loaded active exited    Flush Journal to Persistent Storage

systemd-journald.service                                                                 loaded active running   Journal Service

systemd-logind.service                                                                   loaded active running   Login Service

systemd-networkd.service                                                                 loaded active running   Network Service

systemd-random-seed.service                                                              loaded active exited    Load/Save Random Seed

systemd-remount-fs.service                                                               loaded active exited    Remount Root and Kernel File Systems

systemd-resolved.service                                                                 loaded active running   Network Name Resolution

systemd-rfkill@rfkill0.service                                                           loaded active exited    Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status of rfkill0

systemd-rfkill@rfkill1.service                                                           loaded active exited    Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status of rfkill1

systemd-rfkill@rfkill2.service                                                           loaded active exited    Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status of rfkill2

systemd-rfkill@rfkill3.service                                                           loaded active exited    Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status of rfkill3

systemd-sysctl.service                                                                   loaded active exited    Apply Kernel Variables

systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service                                                       loaded active exited    Create Static Device Nodes in /dev

systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service                                                           loaded active exited    Create Volatile Files and Directories

systemd-udev-trigger.service                                                             loaded active exited    udev Coldplug all Devices

systemd-udevd.service                                                                    loaded active running   udev Kernel Device Manager

systemd-update-utmp.service                                                              loaded active exited    Update UTMP about System Boot/Shutdown

systemd-user-sessions.service                                                            loaded active exited    Permit User Sessions

systemd-vconsole-setup.service                                                           loaded active exited    Setup Virtual Console

udisks2.service                                                                          loaded active running   Disk Manager

upower.service                                                                           loaded active running   Daemon for power management

user@1000.service                                                                        loaded active running   User Manager for UID 1000

-.slice                                                                                  loaded active active    Root Slice

system-getty.slice                                                                       loaded active active    system-getty.slice

system-systemd\x2dbacklight.slice                                                        loaded active active    system-systemd\x2dbacklight.slice

system-systemd\x2dcryptsetup.slice                                                       loaded active active    system-systemd\x2dcryptsetup.slice

system-systemd\x2drfkill.slice                                                           loaded active active    system-systemd\x2drfkill.slice

system.slice                                                                             loaded active active    System Slice

user-1000.slice                                                                          loaded active active    user-1000.slice

user.slice                                                                               loaded active active    User and Session Slice

dbus.socket                                                                              loaded active running   D-Bus System Message Bus Socket

systemd-initctl.socket                                                                   loaded active listening /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe

systemd-journald-audit.socket                                                            loaded active running   Journal Audit Socket

systemd-journald-dev-log.socket                                                          loaded active running   Journal Socket (/dev/log)

systemd-journald.socket                                                                  loaded active running   Journal Socket

systemd-networkd.socket                                                                  loaded active running   networkd rtnetlink socket

systemd-udevd-control.socket                                                             loaded active running   udev Control Socket

systemd-udevd-kernel.socket                                                              loaded active running   udev Kernel Socket

basic.target                                                                             loaded active active    Basic System

bluetooth.target                                                                         loaded active active    Bluetooth

cryptsetup.target                                                                        loaded active active    Encrypted Volumes

getty.target                                                                             loaded active active    Login Prompts

graphical.target                                                                         loaded active active    Graphical Interface

local-fs-pre.target                                                                      loaded active active    Local File Systems (Pre)

local-fs.target                                                                          loaded active active    Local File Systems

multi-user.target                                                                        loaded active active    Multi-User System

network.target                                                                           loaded active active    Network

paths.target                                                                             loaded active active    Paths

remote-fs.target                                                                         loaded active active    Remote File Systems

slices.target                                                                            loaded active active    Slices

sockets.target                                                                           loaded active active    Sockets

sound.target                                                                             loaded active active    Sound Card

swap.target                                                                              loaded active active    Swap

sysinit.target                                                                           loaded active active    System Initialization

timers.target                                                                            loaded active active    Timers

systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer                                                             loaded active waiting   Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories
```

```
◢ sleipnir ◣ holysword $  rc-update

               binfmt | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

               cronie |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

             sysklogd |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

              urandom | boot 
```

Do you see anything that should be sparking this conflict? Also, how stable is 4.4? I can try to upgrade to that.

The computer doesn't crash unless I am playing games, apparently, but the glitch happens whenever I try to switch to TTY regardless.

----------

## jburns

The error messages related to the network problems are Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-13.ucode failed with error -2

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-12.ucode failed with error -2

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-8000C-12.ucode' failed.

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-11.ucode failed with error -2

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-8000C-11.ucode' failed.

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-10.ucode failed with error -2

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-8000C-10.ucode' failed.

Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

and for eth0 Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.1 enp3s0f1: renamed from eth0

----------

## DONAHUE

Suggest download https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/plain/iwlwifi-8000C-19.ucode to /lib/firmware, this should install the latest firmware for intel 8260ac .

then reboot.

The output of systemctl does not show NetworkManager.service at all. journalctl does not show NetworkManager.service, but does show  *Quote:*   

> systemd-networkd.service                                                                 loaded active running   Network Service
> 
> systemd-resolved.service                                                                 loaded active running   Network Name Resolution
> 
> systemd-networkd.socket                                                                  loaded active running   networkd rtnetlink socket
> ...

 Conclusion being that your system is using networkd and not networkmanager probably by default.Here I see:  *Quote:*   

>  systemctl | grep -i network
> 
> NetworkManager.service                                                                                                     loaded active running   Network Manager
> 
> network.target                                                                                                             loaded active active    Network

   I had to run 

```
systemctl enable NetworkManager
```

 a year or two ago to get it to start at boot. 

Based on iwlwifi firmware status reported in jounalctl you should not have wireless at all.  *Quote:*   

> Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux
> 
> Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation
> 
> Jan 16 19:22:42 sleipnir kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-13.ucode failed with error -2
> ...

  Interface wlan0 is not created and renamed in journalctl as would be expected. jounalctl does show creation of interface eth0 and renaming eth0 to enp3s0f1 followed by "Process 'net.sh eth0 start' failed with exit code 1." and no attempt to start enp3s0f1. It would be good to run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 to see what interfaces  the running kernel can see and 

```
ifconfig
```

 to see what interfaces are up. somewhat surprised you get connection at all.

If, after a reboot, I run

```
 systemctl | grep -i tty
```

 I see *Quote:*   

> Jan 18 17:16:08 fx8150 kernel: console [tty0] enabled
> 
> Jan 18 17:16:08 fx8150 kernel: systemd-getty-g (1462) used greatest stack depth: 12480 bytes left
> 
> Jan 18 17:16:08 fx8150 systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.
> ...

  in addition to the entries you see. I also did a ctrl-alt-4

----------

## Holysword

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Suggest download https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/plain/iwlwifi-8000C-19.ucode to /lib/firmware, this should install the latest firmware for intel 8260ac .
> 
> then reboot.

 

Ok, this solved most of my issues. Indeed I enabled systemd.networkd.service for some strange reason. Removing it and adding NetworkManager instead, makes network manager work (surprise surprise).

Upgrading to gentoo-sources-4.4 also solved the glitch with the TTY, and it doesn't crash when gaming anymore (though I haven't tested anything really fancy)

Things missing are the leds, the touchpad and... NVidia Optimus *fear*

I hope things improved, last time I tried the optimus it gave me all the headaches of all universes.

----------

## DONAHUE

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037522-highlight-asus+rog.html mcpuffin made some progress with his asus rog

----------

## Holysword

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037522-highlight-asus+rog.html mcpuffin made some progress with his asus rog

 

I actually have a very important question about bumblebee/optirun.

I was using the primusrun command on my previous laptop, is that still the case or do they already have something embedded in the new NVidia driver? This guide here

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus

doesn't even mention primusrun. Do we not need to run applications with primusrun anymore?

----------

## DONAHUE

I have the impression that bumblbee is not the in-thing these days. you might try https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus There is an echo in here ..    :Embarassed: 

----------

## Holysword

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I have the impression that bumblbee is not the in-thing these days. you might try https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus

 

That is kinda... exactly what I linked.

Funny thing is, I did nothing in that guide (merely emerged the newest driver and the newest kernel) but the nvidia-driver is in use as well as intel's driver - they are not fighting. I lack completely of primusrun or optirun, so I don't know how it would be possible for me to test this thing. X seems to be correctly using Intel's card for itself. Do I have to install primus on the side regardless to enforce the use of NVidia card?

This is Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/qCXvFmsF

and lsmod is:

```
◢ sleipnir ◣ ~ $  lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wacom                  71738  0

ccm                     8112  3

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     36370  1

snd_hda_codec_conexant     9854  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    51552  1 snd_hda_codec_conexant

uvcvideo               72442  0

videobuf2_vmalloc       4710  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1481  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_v4l2         15183  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_core         19446  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

v4l2_common             3125  1 videobuf2_v4l2

videodev              132032  4 uvcvideo,v4l2_common,videobuf2_core,videobuf2_v4l2

media                  11237  2 uvcvideo,videodev

btusb                  26991  0

btrtl                   4000  1 btusb

btbcm                   6111  1 btusb

btintel                 6264  1 btusb

bluetooth             317141  5 btbcm,btrtl,btusb,btintel

arc4                    2104  2

iwlmvm                165301  0

input_leds              3022  0

mac80211              476696  1 iwlmvm

atkbd                  15574  0

asus_nb_wmi            11344  0

libps2                  4227  1 atkbd

asus_wmi               17119  1 asus_nb_wmi

sparse_keymap           3026  1 asus_wmi

led_class               3776  3 iwlmvm,input_leds,asus_wmi

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     3312  0

mxm_wmi                 1571  0

snd_hda_intel          16931  3

coretemp                4742  0

snd_hda_codec          75236  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5866  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           36383  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                75143  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core

aesni_intel           157363  8

iwlwifi               105771  1 iwlmvm

snd_timer              17705  1 snd_pcm

snd                    53638  14 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

aes_x86_64              7567  1 aesni_intel

cfg80211              392889  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwlmvm

soundcore               5231  1 snd

glue_helper             3893  1 aesni_intel

lrw                     3541  1 aesni_intel

r8169                  65538  0

ablk_helper             2012  1 aesni_intel

cryptd                  7754  3 aesni_intel,ablk_helper

i915                 1082486  5

rfkill                  9892  4 cfg80211,bluetooth,asus_wmi

mii                     4099  1 r8169

battery                 7339  0

video                  24233  2 i915,asus_wmi

thermal                 8414  0

acpi_cpufreq            6477  0

i8042                  12281  1 libps2

elan_i2c               15310  0

ac                      3596  0

wmi                     7394  2 mxm_wmi,asus_wmi

acpi_pad                5821  0

processor              22389  9 acpi_cpufreq

nvidia               9929573  1

◢ sleipnir ◣ ~ $  
```

----------

## DONAHUE

Old engineer's axiom: If it works; don't fix it. xorg.log and your testimony are that it works. eselect opengl list ? I think I've heard that nvidia assumed responsibility for providing an optimus driver and has done so.

----------

## Holysword

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Old engineer's axiom: If it works; don't fix it. xorg.log and your testimony are that it works. eselect opengl list ? I think I've heard that nvidia assumed responsibility for providing an optimus driver and has done so.

 

What about the old comp. scientist axiom?

"If I can squeeze 3% more performance, to hell with the engineers!"

No , seriously, I just don't know if the thing is even there. I want to make sure it will use the NVidia card for heavy games. I tested some few things and I don't like the performance I get. I mean, this is a GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M], not the BEST in the market, but I'd assume that I could run 4 years old games on max resolution, or am I asking too much?

----------

